
Ask HN: Reducing Email Marketing Costs - beatthatflight
I&#x27;m currently with mailchimp for email.  However as my list grows, I&#x27;m finding it quite expensive for a small business.  I&#x27;ve looked around and the big names tend to be fairly similar, but there&#x27;s something around sendy with AWS, but wondering if that&#x27;s the best option for reducing my costs, or if someone has an easy, cheap solution for replacing my mailchimp service?
======
iamacyborg
What size is your list?

What functionality do you need from an email marketing tool?

~~~
beatthatflight
4 figures at present. Need ability to have sublists / tags, see open rate, and
ideally have a template I can reuse as well. Automation for welcome emails,
reminders and the like too.

